
Open-source game development - yungchin
http://www.talula.demon.co.uk/games.html
======
teamonkey
Wow. Blast from the past. I spent many years with Allegro and DJGPP. Shawn
Hargreaves now works for Microsoft on XNA. <http://blogs.msdn.com/shawnhar/>

~~~
yungchin
Yes, I realised it's old, but it occurred to me that the ideas proposed in it
have aged well - don't you think?

